# GOP Transportation Bill A Derailment About To Happen



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

San Francisco Chronicle commentator Tom Meyer catalogs the shortcomings of the Republican-controlled House transportation bill.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Imagine that - a San Francisco author railing (pun intended) about a Republican proposal for Transportation funding.

His gripes:
- GOP'ers want to open up limited portions of ANWR and heretofore off-limits areas of the Atlanta and Pacific coasts for drilling. Sounds like an excellent plan. Yawn.
- They want to use some of the oil profits thus obtained to help fund needed infrastructure upgrades. The sheer audacity of those EVIL GOP people - proposing to use the funds for what they are SUPPOSED to be used for!
- Cuts Amtrack funding 25%. Good! No one rides it anyway, let it die in peace and without being another useless drain on our overloaded budget
- Eliminates of a 30-year federal commitment to commit a small portion of the gas tax (about 2.86 cents a gallon today) to mass transit. Good! Stop diverting our road taxes to lost causes.

At least between jabs he at least accurately relayed what the Bill proposes.


----------

